# we need a class action lawsuit



## Bee (Oct 4, 2014)

Not a fan of lawsuits, but it may be the only way
grossly overstated earning potential
independent contractor my foot.
Operating without licensing
huge liability problem.
contracts of adhesion that change monthly.


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

yes lets make a handful of attorneys extremely wealthy, and then get a 3 dollar voucher off our next uber ride.


----------



## suberj (Dec 30, 2014)

There is already a class action suit which is gaining strength. The tipping policy will be heard. Whether UBER settles or looses, it should bring positive changes...


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Only reason to stay active with Uber in the "48" cities is for the possible future payoff from a class action suit. Don't drive unless you catch a surge, just do the minimum to stay in active status. Ten years from now, might get a few bucks from the suit. Yes it might only be $3.


----------



## suberj (Dec 30, 2014)

You wont have to be working for them to get a check. Depending on what they win and how, you will be prorated. They claim the tip is "factored in" yet take their 20% this is illegal. So, you could potentially get your 20% also, if they win on the other points, it could be larger. Personally, id like them to add the tipping option to the rider app, and the changing of their marketing that tipping is included.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Here's what you'll get in a class action suit;

https://www.uschamber.com/blog/tiny...brain&utm_medium=Wallpost&utm_campaign=Status


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

It's not about the money. At this point I just want uber to feel the pain in their pockets . My hatred runs so deep that I could care less if my check was .001 and the lawyers for 5 billion. I would personally thank each lawyer for delivering justice to the company that lied to me and led me down a path of disillusionment.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

What you need to do is go find another job and forget about Uber, but that would mean having to be there "a W2 Job" a certain time, work a certain amount of hours and take orders from someone, now with Uber you can just come and go as you please, no wonder people are still working with Uber, no matter how low their fares go.
The thing with Uber is that they are not forcing you to get in your car and go pick up people, you are an independent contractor "self employed", and they know this, if you think the price is too low, their saying to you is just quit, no sweat of their back, and at the end of the year they will just send you your 1099 and that will be the end of it.


----------



## suberj (Dec 30, 2014)

I was in a class action suit against a tour company. They settled and our checks we received were for all the hours we worked and were not compensated. It was a good check...like gregthedriver, i want UBER's hand to be forced. I still think it is a good model, and helpful to a lot in need. However, *****ing about the tipping policy and rate cuts will do nothing. If, though, a court sides with us on this issue, we could receive those tips that were taken- best case scenario, and or we could force them to change their tipping policy, especially on the rider's app. The case has won right to argue this and other issues. Join the suit...

Phillip Acevedo
Legal Assistant
Lichten & Liss-Riordan, P.C.
729 Boylston Street, Suite 2000
Boston, Massachusetts 02116
Tel: (617) 994-5800
Fax: (617) 994-5801
[email protected]
www.llrlaw.com


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

suberj said:


> I was in a class action suit against a tour company. They settled and our checks we received were for all the hours we worked and were not compensated. It was a good check...like gregthedriver, i want UBER's hand to be forced. I still think it is a good model, and helpful to a lot in need. However, *****ing about the tipping policy and rate cuts will do nothing. If, though, a court sides with us on this issue, we could receive those tips that were taken- best case scenario, and or we could force them to change their tipping policy, especially on the rider's app. The case has won right to argue this and other issues. Join the suit...
> 
> Phillip Acevedo
> Legal Assistant
> ...


Where you an employee "W2" or an independent "1099" contractor.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

It is important to note, that if you are a new driver, you should opt out of the arbitration agreement. Arbitration ONLY benefits the employer. In this case Uber claims to not be an employer, but signing agreement benefits them not you. You have 30 days from signing it to opt out. Uber can not retaliate against you for opting out.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

observer said:


> It is important to note, that if you are a new driver, you should opt out of the arbitration agreement. Arbitration ONLY benefits the employer. In this case Uber claims to not be an employer, but signing agreement benefits them not you. You have 30 days from signing it to opt out. Uber can not retaliate against you for opting out.


You can not work if you sign out of the arbitration agreement.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> You can not work if you sign out of the arbitration agreement.


Not true, the company I work for wanted me to sign an employment agreement in August 2014. There were four major clauses. 1) CA is an at will state. 2) arbitration clause. 3) non compete clause. 4) no class action clause. I had no problem with clause 1) it is a state law. Clause 2) is only valid if you don't opt out within 30 days of signing. Clause 3) is unenforceable in CA. Clause 4) I just didn't like. Employment agreements are for the benefit of the EMPLOYER never the employee. Over 400 employees signed it, I am probably the only one that did not sign it. I am still working at company but will be leaving soon, on my terms.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

observer said:


> Not true, the company I work for wanted me to sign an employment agreement in August 2014. There were four major clauses. 1) CA is an at will state. 2) arbitration clause. 3) non compete clause. 4) no class action clause. I had no problem with clause 1 it is a state law. Clause 2) is only valid if you don't opt out within 30 days of signing. Clause 3) is unenforceable in CA. Clause 4) I just didn't like. Employment agreements are for the benefit of the EMPLOYER never the employee. Over 400 employees signed it, I am probably the only one that did not sign it. I am still working at company but will be leaving soon, on my terms.


If you opt out, the Uber app does not let you sign in.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> If you opt out, the Uber app does not let you sign in.


Interesting, that would constitute retaliation. I wonder if the law firm filing the lawsuit knows about it. That may open all old drivers to the lawsuit.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

observer said:


> Interesting, that would constitute retaliation. I wonder if the law firm filing the lawsuit knows about it. That may open all old drivers to the lawsuit.


Uber got their assess covered, we are Independent "1099" contractors, not employees "w2", they could care less.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Here's what you'll get in a class action suit;
> 
> https://www.uschamber.com/blog/tiny...brain&utm_medium=Wallpost&utm_campaign=Status


While payouts from some class actions may be low, and I agree the lawyers make too much off these cases, the biggest benefit is it forces the companies to CHANGE their policies. Without the lawsuits they would just keep on doing whatever they were doing wrong.

Also, please note the source of this article is the U.S. Chamber of Commerce. They have a HUGE interest in stopping class actions against their members.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

suberj said:


> I was in a class action suit against a tour company. They settled and our checks we received were for all the hours we worked and were not compensated. It was a good check...like gregthedriver, i want UBER's hand to be forced. I still think it is a good model, and helpful to a lot in need. However, *****ing about the tipping policy and rate cuts will do nothing. If, though, a court sides with us on this issue, we could receive those tips that were taken- best case scenario, and or we could force them to change their tipping policy, especially on the rider's app. The case has won right to argue this and other issues. Join the suit...
> 
> Phillip Acevedo
> Legal Assistant
> ...


At the tour company you worked for, I'm sure you were an employee, they paid for what not paying overtime ? Many times the department of labor takes care of that by themselves, it happened to me many years ago.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> What you need to do is go find another job and forget about Uber, but that would mean having to be there "a W2 Job" a certain time, work a certain amount of hours and take orders from someone, now with Uber you can just come and go as you please, no wonder people are still working with Uber, no matter how low their fares go.
> The thing with Uber is that they are not forcing you to get in your car and go pick up people, you are an independent contractor "self employed", and they know this, if you think the price is too low, their saying to you is just quit, no sweat of their back, and at the end of the year they will just send you your 1099 and that will be the end of it.


Cyber you sound like TKs right nut.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> Cyber you sound like TKs right nut.


He just stated the truth.
Why is he TK's right nut ? SMH


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> Cyber you sound like TKs right nut.


Don't be mad at me, apparently you have never read any of my previous posts in this forum, I am far from supporting uber on anything, but I say it like it is, and that is the truth, uber knows they got people by the nuts, no one is forcing you to work with uber, I know uber isn't. Don't be mad at me.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Don't be mad at you? You are parroting scam talk that uber thinks is clever in order to manipulate the legal system and its employees


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Uber is unconstitutional it doesn't matter the legal talk. At the end of the day what they are doing is against a lot of fundamental principles of the law and they will lose it just takes time and lawsuits


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> Don't be mad at you? You are parroting scam talk that uber thinks is clever in order to manipulate the legal system and its employees


You are NOT an employee of uber, you are an independent contractor and will receive a "1099" at the end of the year, not a W2 , there is a HUGE difference. Go educate yourself, and again, don't be mad at me.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> Uber is unconstitutional


That's funny.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> That's funny.


This is what Uber has on the roads nowadays, people who can't do math and are in serious need of more schooling.


----------



## suberj (Dec 30, 2014)

Not true, ive opted out. This was a major win for the lawsuit...


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> If you opt out, the Uber app does not let you sign in.


I know that to be 100% correct. 
That's the same with plenty of apps, you have to accept all of the terms of the app. Accept or decline.


----------



## suberj (Dec 30, 2014)

I was W2. And yes, we were paid overtime, breaks, etc. We are allowed to opt out without retaliation as part of the judge's ruling, it was a major win. Again, im not so worried about getting the lost tips, i am just hoping the court will force UBER to add the tipping option.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

suberj said:


> I was W2. And yes, we were paid overtime, breaks, etc. We are allowed to opt out without retaliation as part of the judge's ruling, it was a major win. Again, im not so worried about getting the lost tips, i am just hoping the court will force UBER to add the tipping option.


Good luck with that.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

If my words sound uneducated to you maybe it is because you lack the ability to understand them mr right nut


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> If my words sound uneducated to you maybe it is because you lack the ability to understand them mr right nut


Uber is unconstitutional ??
Really ?? And Uber should pay all the tips that they stole.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> If my words sound uneducated to you maybe it is because you lack the ability to understand them mr right nut


Go educate yourself, and stop being mad at other people, go look in the mirror.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

If I said it this way, the way uber lies and abuses employees with unfair wages is unconstitutional, does that clear things up for you?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> If I said it this way, the way uber abuses employees is unconstitutional, does that clear things up for you?


I give up, and btw stealing from employees is a common practice in the limousine industry, Travis didn't even invent that.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Cyber must be TKs lawyer or something. I am convinced by the condescending way he argues uberx legal argument bs. Earn that check bro


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> Cyber must be TKs lawyer or something. I am convinced by the condescending way he argues uberx legal argument bs. Earn that check bro


You must be brain dead, time to start taking your meds again. You and every other Uber driver are not, I repeat, are NOT EMPLOYEES, you and me and all the rest are Independent contractors "we come and go as we please" , stop with the employee craziness, employees get a W2, medical insurance, paid vacation, sick days, and have to work the hours that their employers tell them to, why is it so hard for you to understand.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Keep arguing that were independent contractors despite the fact that we are hired, fired, told how to do our job and rates not negotiable. Because that's what your paid to say.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> Keep arguing that were independent contractors despite the fact that we are hired, fired, told how to do our job and rates not negotiable. Because that's what your paid to say.


I suggest you do some research on this forum before sounding like a fool, which you are doing a great job at, go and see all my posts from the first day I joined this forum, but that might be a bit too much work for you.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm not interested in what you have to say guy. Not do I believe any of it is worth my time. Your just the dog that accepts when it's owner kicks him and asks for another


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> You can not work if you sign out of the arbitration agreement.


 look at you trying to tell people they can't make 3 dollars an hour encouraging people to keep working for these scammers. Your part of the problem


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> look at you trying to tell people they can't make 3 dollars an hour encouraging people to keep working for these scammers. Your part of the problem


This just goes to show that you are in need of some serious help. You know here in nyc you would never pass the drug test, which means no uber for you.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Good luck with that.


I could see the adding of the tip option as a possible settlement item, instead of having to come up with a cash settlement. UBER would tout how they love their "partners" and that is why they are doing so, rather than an admission of past behavior.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Today I send a complaint to the TLC in regards to Uber, let's see where this goes. Yes me the uber lover, lol.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I could see the adding of the tip option as a possible settlement item, instead of having to come up with a cash settlement. UBER would tout how they love their "partners" and that is why they are doing so, rather than an admission of past behavior.


A 40 billion dollar company does what they want. They are greedy bastards, the same as Mark Zuckerberg who wants more immigration so he can get cheaper labor. Uber isn't going to back down.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Today I send a complaint to the TLC in regards to Uber, let's see where this goes. Yes me the uber lover, lol.


Who do you address complaints to?
Might be more effective if you went to the tlc in person.
And as far as I know, uber isn't breaking any tlc rules. Maybe uber pool ?


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I filed my complaint to https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov/#crnt


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> You must be brain dead, time to start taking your meds again. You and every other Uber driver are not, I repeat, are NOT EMPLOYEES, you and me and all the rest are Independent contractors "we come and go as we please" , stop with the employee craziness, employees get a W2, medical insurance, paid vacation, sick days, and have to work the hours that their employers tell them to, why is it so hard for you to understand.


Whether drivers are employees or independent contractors has not been determined. Uber says drivers are independent contractors but a court will determine the proper classification.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

observer said:


> Whether drivers are employees or independent contractors has not been determined. Uber says drivers are independent contractors but a court will determine the proper classification.


What court is that, regardless, everyone signed the electronic waiver so they can access the app so they can dispatch the customers, if Uber was your employer it means they would have a set schedule for you "hours you HAVE to work", since that is not the case and you can come and go as you please, it means you the driver has signed up as an independent contractor, you can slice it and dice it any way you want to, if you think Ubers uber million dollar legal team has not looked into this then you are living under a rock. I hate Uber and the way they run the ship, but at the same time it is their ship, and yes I hate it, but there is nothing me or you can do about it, it is up the municipalities that it operates in to do what is right for the drivers, but we all know that money talks, and in the Taxi industry, money REALLY talks. I see that you have a friend "gregthedriver" on your side, and it's quite alright, but all I am saying here is that WE all signed up for this, when the fares where good no one here complained about us being employees "classified as working on an hourly basis be it for commission or an hourly set wage, with set corporate hours and rules and regulations, also with paid sick days, paid vacation" or independent contractors "which we are, working any time we please, as we are our own bosses", this is the same as working for any FHV base, unless you are a company driver, this is what we have signed up for, it pains me just as much as anybody, but it's the truth.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Who do you address complaints to?
> Might be more effective if you went to the tlc in person.
> And as far as I know, uber isn't breaking any tlc rules. Maybe uber pool ?


It was more a vent then complaint, since I know it will not go anywhere, but at least maybe they can see that something is going on out there with uber and the unhappy drivers, they did suspend 5 of ubers bases last week, so maybe this might add some fuel to the fire, probably not.


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

There's going to be lawsuits alright, only no drivers are going to benefit from them.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Cybertec your not a lawyer and we know what you think already. Give it a rest dude. We have been scammed by false advertisements relating to money and most have made large purchases based on uberx lies. Independent contractors does not mean they can treat us like indentured servants . Your a ****ing clown drinking the Uber koolaid.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> Cybertec your not a lawyer and we know what you think already. Give it a rest dude. We have been scammed by false advertisements relating to money and most have made large purchases based on uberx lies. Independent contractors does not mean they can treat us like indentured servants . Your a ****ing clown drinking the Uber koolaid.


Really, I have two cars with Uber, come again. And easy with the language, don't take your anger out on me, I am just stating FACTS, I am well aware of what is going on, and a bit more educated on this subject, now go do some research before coming here and bashing people for no reason, you need a timeout.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Your "facts" come from uberx legal team . An infallible source I am sure....


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Now what is it that you can not comprehend, no one here and I know it stinks is forcing you to go drive with Uber, it was a choice YOU made, and the same goes for myself, and we are now paying for it, but at the end of the day I suggest you go vent to the source that is making you angry which is Uber. I am not Uber and there is nothing that I say or do that will change their policies, all I am stating is what is FACT, and the fact is painful as it may seem, we are all pretty much ****ed. You happy now. Life is full or struggles, this is just another one that I and many other will have to overcome and at the same time a painful lesson that I hope will not be repeated.


----------



## beebee8 (Jan 10, 2015)

Danikjan said:


> yes lets make a handful of attorneys extremely wealthy, and then get a 3 dollar voucher off our next uber ride.


hahahahah, yes to this. Made me laugh.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> What court is that, regardless, everyone signed the electronic waiver so they can access the app so they can dispatch the customers, if Uber was your employer it means they would have a set schedule for you "hours you HAVE to work", since that is not the case and you can come and go as you please, it means you the driver has signed up as an independent contractor, you can slice it and dice it any way you want to, if you think Ubers uber million dollar legal team has not looked into this then you are living under a rock. I hate Uber and the way they run the ship, but at the same time it is their ship, and yes I hate it, but there is nothing me or you can do about it, it is up the municipalities that it operates in to do what is right for the drivers, but we all know that money talks, and in the Taxi industry, money REALLY talks. I see that you have a friend "gregthedriver" on your side, and it's quite alright, but all I am saying here is that WE all signed up for this, when the fares where good no one here complained about us being employees "classified as working on an hourly basis be it for commission or an hourly set wage, with set corporate hours and rules and regulations, also with paid sick days, paid vacation" or independent contractors "which we are, working any time we please, as we are our own bosses", this is the same as working for any FHV base, unless you are a company driver, this is what we have signed up for, it pains me just as much as anybody, but it's the truth.


The only entity that decides what is an employee or an independent contractor is the government. Not Uber or any driver. Fed Ex just lost a lawsuit recently because they said their drivers were independent contractors. Google it.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

observer said:


> The only entity that decides what is an employee or an independent contractor is the government. Not Uber or any driver. Fed Ex just lost a lawsuit recently because they said their drivers were independent contractors. Google it.


I was going to buy a Fedex route " Fedex ground are considered Independent contractors, you buy the route, the guy was selling it for $110,000, when you buy the route you buy the truck and the area, no one else will deliver this area but you, you can drive the truck yourself or hire another driver that has to go thru the Fedex driver signup process, back round check and drug tests and such" before I decided to Uber, Fedex could care less, they have billions of dollars just like Uber, and the appeals courts will take forever to bring this issue to justice. With Fedex ground which consists of those 26-30' box trucks, you get paid by the package and stop, you have to make at least 130-150 drops a day to make any money, that is why fedex guys never hang around like the corporate UPS guys, the only good thing they have is this commercial insurance umbrella that you can purchase for your truck, all the other Fedex trucks are owned and operated by fedex employees, except the fedex ground guys "which the majority of the work goes thru". I was there for three days to drive with the guy, from loading it up in the fedex facility in the morning till we got back at night, it was not for me, if you think Uber is bad, try Fedex ground.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

observer said:


> The only entity that decides what is an employee or an independent contractor is the government. Not Uber or any driver. Fed Ex just lost a lawsuit recently because they said their drivers were independent contractors. Google it.


At the end of the day, you signed up for it, that is the problem with people, they never read the fine print.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I was going to buy a Fedex route " Fedex ground are considered Independent contractors, you buy the route, the guy was selling it for $110,000, when you buy the route you buy the truck and the area, no one else will deliver this area but you, you can drive the truck yourself or hire another driver that has to go thru the Fedex driver signup process, back round check and drug tests and such" before I decided to Uber, Fedex could care less, they have billions of dollars just like Uber, and the appeals courts will take forever to bring this issue to justice. With Fedex ground which consists of those 26-30' box trucks, you get paid by the package and stop, you have to make at least 130-150 drops a day to make any money, that is why fedex guys never hang around like the corporate UPS guys, the only good thing they have is this commercial insurance umbrella that you can purchase for your truck, all the other Fedex trucks are owned and operated by fedex employees, except the fedex ground guys "which the majority of the work goes thru". I was there for three days to drive with the guy, from loading it up in the fedex facility in the morning till we got back at night, it was not for me, if you think Uber is bad, try Fedex ground.


I hate FedEx, they throw your package at your door and run away, works for me, no proof I got it, heh heh....


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

observer said:


> The only entity that decides is an employee or an independent contractor is the government. Not Uber or any driver. Fed Ex just lost a lawsuit recently because they said their drivers were independent contractors. Google it.


This is why "won "
The judges said that under California law, the drivers were employees because FedEx controlled how they did their work. They had to wear company uniforms, drive approved trucks, and follow other company procedures.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> The only entity that decides what is an employee or an independent contractor is the government. Not Uber or any driver. Fed Ex just lost a lawsuit recently because they said their drivers were independent contractors. Google it.


Here's one article.
http://money.cnn.com/2014/11/20/news/companies/fedex-driver-lawsuit/
Fed Ex is appealing but no longer hires the drivers as independent contractors.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I hate FedEx, they throw your package at your door and run away, works for me, no proof I got it, heh heh....


They need to, or will go broke like Uber drivers waiting 10 minutes for a customer once they arrive.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> This is why "won "
> The judges said that under California law, the drivers were employees because FedEx controlled how they did their work. They had to wear company uniforms, drive approved trucks, and follow other company procedures.


I was only there for 3 days and di not buy the route, so I don't know what happened on the inside, but I know a few guys in that facility had like 5-10 routes and just hired drivers and sat home and collected, like what many Uber car owners are doing, but he fedex guys collected on a bigger scale "off course will larger investments", some making one million a year, at least with Fedex the package does not rate you ask for water or complain. I might look into it again.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I was only there for 3 days and never bought the route, so I don't know what happened on the inside, but I know a few guys in that facility had like 5-10 routes and just hired drivers and sat home and collected, like what many Uber car owners are doing, but he fedex guys collected on a bigger scale, some making one million a year.


Yupp, the smart guys know you can only make a certain amount by yourself. True money is made when you scale a business and manage it correctly. I don't agree with how he treats drivers but this is what Travis did with Uber.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> This is why "won "
> The judges said that under California law, the drivers were employees because FedEx controlled how they did their work. They had to wear company uniforms, drive approved trucks, and follow other company procedures.


At the end of the day the drivers signed those agreements, and where well aware of their shortcomings, like no sick days, or paid vacations, or company health insurance.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

observer said:


> Yupp, the smart guys know you can only make a certain amount by yourself. True money is made when you scale a business and manage it correctly. I don't agree with how he treats drivers but this is what Travis did with Uber.


The problem now is that with these prices, it is harder to find drivers to lease the cars to.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I was only there for 3 days and never bought the route, so I don't know what happened on the inside, but I know a few guys in that facility had like 5-10 routes and just hired drivers and sat home and collected, like what many Uber car owners are doing, butt he fedex guys collected on a bigger scale, some making one million a year, at least with Fedex the package does not rate you ask for water or complain. I might look into it again.


That's a smart way to do it , like people who own Mister Softee trucks, owning a bunch of uber cars to rent out wouldn't be worth the trouble to me, I could easily do it, I worked for a 25 year old kid who had 7 uber Suv's, what does that tell you?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> The problem now is that with these prices, it is harder to find drivers to lease the cars to.


That's right, who couldn't see that coming ? I'm going to pay $700 a week to rent an suv ??? ROTFLMAO


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> That's a smart way to do it , like people who own Mister Softee trucks, owning a bunch of uber cars to rent out wouldn't be worth the trouble to me, I could easily do it, I worked for a 25 year old kid who had 7 uber Suv's, what does that tell you?


Mister softee is nice, but that is seasonal, at least here in NYC.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> The problem now is that with these prices, it is harder to find drivers to lease the cars to.


You are correct.The way Uber is structured, you can't build a good business. You have no control over pricing. It may be an OK side business for a registered limo company. 
I had a competitor in the towing business that grew rapidly from 2 to 15 tow trucks. Always complaining he wasn't making money. I asked him, when you had only two trucks, did you make money? He said no. If you can't make 2 trucks profitable what makes you think 15 trucks will be better? He went bankrupt a year later.
Running a business takes not only guts but skill, good instincts and a little luck.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

It looks like I will be buying a car carrier and transport cars, I know a few guys that are making nice money doing that, and cars don't complain or ask for water, just tie them down and off you go. I did a bit of tow trucking with this guy who owned a 3 car carrier, he just bought a 5 car carrier and put a another driver on it, he is busy as hell. I am already set with a class B drivers licence with passenger and tow endorsement, even drove a 44' party buss all over the place including inside Manhattan for a month "what a nightmare"


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> It looks like I will be buying a car carrier and transport cars, I know a few guys that are making nice money doing that, and cars don't complain or ask for water, just tie them down and off you go. I did a bit of tow trucking with this guy who owned a 3 car car carrier, he just bought a 5 car carrier and put a another driver on it, he is busy as hell.


I actually owned three 3 car carriers. It was a good business. Ran it as a side business with my dad and brothers for 14 years. Never made a ton of money but kept the drivers busy and a little extra. The expenses were really high, insurance back then (2004) was about 12K per year per truck. Workers comp was pretty high as were the other taxes. We wound up selling the trucks to the drivers for about 100K. The drivers were really happy, we even sold the trucks to them on payments.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

observer said:


> I actually owned three 3 car carriers. It was a good business. Ran it as a side business with my dad and brothers for 14 years. Never made a ton of money but kept the drivers busy and a little extra. The expenses were really high, insurance back then (2004) was about 12K per year per truck. Workers comp was pretty high as were the other taxes. We wound up selling the trucks to the drivers for about 100K. The drivers were really happy, we even sold the trucks to them on payments.


I am looking at all my options here, this could be one of them.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> It looks like I will be buying a car carrier and transport cars, I know a few guys that are making nice money doing that, and cars don't complain or ask for water, just tie them down and off you go. I did a bit of tow trucking with this guy who owned a 3 car carrier, he just bought a 5 car carrier and put a another driver on it, he is busy as hell. I am already set with a class B drivers licence with passenger and tow endorsement, even drove a 44' party buss all over the place including inside Manhattan for a month "what a nightmare"


You might want to check with the insurance pools in you area about need and pricing. Copart and Manheims are probably in your area. Also, check out LKQ, I'm positive they have yards in NY.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

observer said:


> You might want to check with the insurance pools in you area about need and pricing. Copart and Manheims are probably in your area. Also, check out LKQ, I'm positive they have yards in NY.


Thanks will do that. My friend works with a whole bunch of yards in NY and NJ, and he just recently signed up with this company that does shipping for carmax , and also has an account with www.centraldispatch.com


----------



## suberj (Dec 30, 2014)

I opted out and still drive for UBER. They cannot retaliate.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> You might want to check with the insurance pools in you area about need and pricing. Copart and Manheims are probably in your area. Also, check out LKQ, I'm positive they have yards in NY.


Damn B******s, lol. LKQ is who bought the company I worked at for 23 years. Then they laid me off. I can't believe I'm recommending them!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

suberj said:


> I opted out and still drive for UBER. They cannot retaliate.


Thnx for posting, that's what I thought.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

observer said:


> Here's one article.
> http://money.cnn.com/2014/11/20/news/companies/fedex-driver-lawsuit/
> Fed Ex is appealing but no longer hires the drivers as independent contractors.[/QUOTE whoa cyber was providing false info as if it was a fact.... I'm shocked


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

suberj said:


> I opted out and still drive for UBER. They cannot retaliate.


In NY it's a different story, since there was no court case against them, they can run it like the mob.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


>


Look who's back, LOL.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

This will happen, I was part of a class action law suit against Boston Coach & affiliate drivers got $7.00 a trip & let's say I had done over 500 trips. 
http://www.bostonherald.com/business/business_markets/2008/06/bostoncoach_settle_tips_lawsuit_1m

Read about uber class action 
http://goo.gl/FRkwvE


----------



## suberj (Dec 30, 2014)

http://uberlawsuit.com

All the information you need...


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Nooa said:


> This will happen, I was part of a class action law suit against Boston Coach & affiliate drivers got $7.00 a trip & let's say I had done over 500 trips.
> http://www.bostonherald.com/business/business_markets/2008/06/bostoncoach_settle_tips_lawsuit_1m


Like I said, it's common in the limousine industry for companies to steal from you.
There is a lawsuit against BLS limousine in NYC for stealing from the employee's, I'm sure they are stealing from the Las Vegas drivers too. Boston Coach bought Dav El.
BLS stole about $10,000 from me.
And if that's a lie, BLS is more than welcome to sue me.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

Boston Coach in 2008 was sued because they did not pay out (to affiliates) the full tip based on the amount paid to them by clients.. 
They settled out of court for $1 million.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> Don't be mad at you? You are parroting scam talk that uber thinks is clever in order to manipulate the legal system and its employees


Parroting scam talk? Cyber? Hardly! He was stating the obvious. The only benefit remaining for many UberX drivers is the "work when you want" option - which eventually comes down to not earning ANY money as a driver, but not having a boss. To some, for whatever odd reason, that is enough.

I pay people more to watch my DOGS than many riders pay for a trip, but there are countless drivers still circling the city for that pay.


----------



## suberj (Dec 30, 2014)

Join the suit.

http://uberlawsuit.com


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

suberj said:


> Join the suit.
> 
> http://uberlawsuit.com


http://allthingslimousine.com/chauffeurs/8-ways-to-keep-your-chauffeurs-from-suing-you/


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> http://allthingslimousine.com/chauffeurs/8-ways-to-keep-your-chauffeurs-from-suing-you/


Good article. Feeling unappreciated is the root of most lawsuits.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> It looks like I will be buying a car carrier and transport cars, I know a few guys that are making nice money doing that, and cars don't complain or ask for water, just tie them down and off you go. I did a bit of tow trucking with this guy who owned a 3 car carrier, he just bought a 5 car carrier and put a another driver on it, he is busy as hell. I am already set with a class B drivers licence with passenger and tow endorsement, even drove a 44' party buss all over the place including inside Manhattan for a month "what a nightmare"


Is that how you are going to invest your $$$? Probably a fairly lucrative gig.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Like I said, it's common in the limousine industry for companies to steal from you.
> There is a lawsuit against BLS limousine in NYC for stealing from the employee's, I'm sure they are stealing from the Las Vegas drivers too. Boston Coach bought Dav El.
> BLS stole about $10,000 from me.
> And if that's a lie, BLS is more than welcome to sue me.


Truth. My husband had been ops and gm for a few companies, and decided he was tired of working for and with "crooks and liars"


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Joined the Lawsuit! Not sure I can wait to receive my $3.00 Check but I guess I will have too!


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

Bee said:


> Not a fan of lawsuits, but it may be the only way
> grossly overstated earning potential
> independent contractor my foot.
> Operating without licensing
> ...


----------



## Speedsense (Dec 27, 2014)

gregthedriver, what cybertec69 is 100% true. Uber drivers are not employees, you are a private contractor. Hiring a private contractor and firing a private contractor (because you didn't do the job right) fall under what a private contractor is. Everything you do for UBER, is on you, the second you agree to their contract. You may want to read it closely, as it will remove any doubt that you are a private contractor and not an employee of UBER.


----------



## suberj (Dec 30, 2014)

Let the courts decide.


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

Speedsense said:


> gregthedriver, what cybertec69 is 100% true. Uber drivers are not employees, you are a private contractor. Hiring a private contractor and firing a private contractor (because you didn't do the job right) fall under what a private contractor is. Everything you do for UBER, is on you, the second you agree to their contract. You may want to read it closely, as it will remove any doubt that you are a private contractor and not an employee of UBER.


You are an Independent Contractor to be precise as your contracts are trying to describe you. But at some point Uber/Lyft/Sidecar's application of the company's stated practices and procedures, that they do in fact then apply to a contracted IC as per their contract provides evidence of the degree of control and independence in this relationship. They must remain with in those guidelines as described by the IRS, or the IC could be ruled to be, in fact an employee. Here is an easy and simple explanation. http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-&-Self-Employed/Independent-Contractor-Defined.
Also there is a further description that may apply here: http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclope...or-or-employee-government-decision-29681.html


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

im glad there's so many Uber judges and lawyers on this forum or maybe it's just a few ******bags I'll opt for the latter as being true


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I was going to buy a Fedex route " Fedex ground are considered Independent contractors, you buy the route, the guy was selling it for $110,000, when you buy the route you buy the truck and the area, no one else will deliver this area but you, you can drive the truck yourself or hire another driver that has to go thru the Fedex driver signup process, back round check and drug tests and such" before I decided to Uber, Fedex could care less, they have billions of dollars just like Uber, and the appeals courts will take forever to bring this issue to justice. With Fedex ground which consists of those 26-30' box trucks, you get paid by the package and stop, you have to make at least 130-150 drops a day to make any money, that is why fedex guys never hang around like the corporate UPS guys, the only good thing they have is this commercial insurance umbrella that you can purchase for your truck, all the other Fedex trucks are owned and operated by fedex employees, except the fedex ground guys "which the majority of the work goes thru". I was there for three days to drive with the guy, from loading it up in the fedex facility in the morning till we got back at night, it was not for me, if you think Uber is bad, try Fedex ground.


Actually FedEx Ground and its sub-unit FedEx Home Delivery, FedEx Freight, FedEx Smart Post, FedEx Custom Critical and FedEx Services all have or had some aspect of using ICs. I see they have reorganized quite a bit since I was a contractor (http://about.van.fedex.com/fedex-overview). But FedEx Ground and FedEx Home Delivery have always used ICs and still do. The distinction was they forced out all the single route owners in 2011 and made the remaining ICs Incorporate so they would be forced to handle their drivers as employees and no longer as sub ICs. That is why the 28 separate Federal class action drivers lawsuits that pertain to different groups of drivers in different states is still on going and apply to ICs and drivers during 2004-2009.


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I hate FedEx, they throw your package at your door and run away, works for me, no proof I got it, heh heh....


I always loved this kinda comment, because it could have been any combination of up to 6 different companies, including even 1, that didn't get paid by FedEx corp. the post office.


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> im glad there's so many Uber judges and lawyers on this forum or maybe it's just a few ******bags I'll opt for the latter as being true


I had not intended to offend anyone, with my comments. I just wanted to provide some info that might pertain to this discussion, especially as it applied to the FedEx cases. I apologize to you greg, if my comments somehow did offend you, it was not my intent.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Let's sue these ******bags! 

We will get PAID. ignore these losers that say otherwise. There's so many things wrong/potential lost wages, etc with uber that there's no way we won't get a decent check.


----------

